# Selling SA for $0?



## stevedmatt (Jun 18, 2009)

I am looking to remove at least one of my SA weeks from my portfolio. I have more weeks than I can use as I am in the process of starting a family and don't see myself traveling as much as I have been.

I have been pretty happy with my SA timeshares and purchased them for next to nothing. I would like to sell at least one of them for the same, just transfer fees. I obviously don't want to pay any fees to list them. Where would be the best place to list them? I also plan to put it on the classified section here.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 19, 2009)

I bought a timeshare once on the SA online auction site www.bidorbuy.co.za , so I guess that would be a route to sell one as well.


----------



## janej (Jun 19, 2009)

I sold mine on bidshare.  There is no fee until they find a buyer.  They only charged $50 after the transaction finalized.  I guess you can ask for $100 to cover those cost.  The nice thing about my SA timeshare was the resort handles the sale for very low transaction cost.


----------



## Carol C (Jun 19, 2009)

I sold my two Sudwala t/s back to Ron R for $50 each. I felt they had paid for themselves, and I owned 11 wks and needed to divest. Maybe Ron is still buying some back for resale purposes?


----------



## stevedmatt (Jun 19, 2009)

Carol, Did you have problems getting the money from Ron? Again, I am not looking for money. If Ron would like the one week I am looking to remove from my profile and would pay the resort for the transfer fees, he can have it. They have definitely paid for themselves, and if I could use it, I would keep it.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 19, 2009)

*Closing Services For South African Timeshares.*

How is closing handled for sales of timeshares in South Africa ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## janej (Jun 19, 2009)

I sold mine at Dik and Place on the Bay.  In both cases, the resort had someone who could handle the transfer.  Once I found the right contact person, I emailed them the details of the transaction.  They take the processing fee from the buyer and start processing, when they get to certain point, I asked them to notify me and wait for me to clear the payment from the buyer.  They complete the transfer after they hear from me.  The cost was under $100 in both cases.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 21, 2009)

To clarify--you find a buyer (via some manner) and then you connect with the resort to handle the transfer if they will do it?  Might be better to clarify the transfer process with the resort before you make a sale I would guess.  Just not sure, never did this myself and no current plans to do so.

But my guess is these were a heck of a lot easier to buy than they'll be to sell (which is probably true of all timeshares).


----------



## janej (Jun 21, 2009)

I did contact the resort before I listed the weeks.  You need to find out the closing cost and disclose that with your listing.  It is much easier and cheaper than selling here at the US.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 22, 2009)

I gave my week away.  i listed it here and on timeshare forums.  Someone contacted me to get it for his brother in law.  The resort emailed me the transfer forms.  i signed them and mailed them to the "purchaser", they included $58 transfer fee, which the purchaser sent to the resort.  It was a three bedroom at LaLucia Sands.  All the agents like Ron, never got back to me or various other excuses.


----------

